# What happens when you cut your arrows too short (graphic)



## PAPALAPIN (Sep 29, 2010)

Got this in an e-mail


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Sep 29, 2010)

Ouch!!!!!

That makes me cringe just thinking about it


----------



## creekbender (Sep 29, 2010)

I bet that felt good !


----------



## Shane Whitlock (Sep 29, 2010)

probably shooting an overdraw.


----------



## LongBow01 (Sep 29, 2010)

Ooooowwwwwwwwiiieeeeeee!!!!!!


----------



## T.P. (Sep 29, 2010)

I always wondered if someone was stupid enough to accidentally shoot them self with a BOW...


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Sep 29, 2010)

Well, now ya know


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Sep 29, 2010)

I can hear it now.....
Doc....Me and sumz of my buddies was having a few out in the backyard.. 
When we hurrd Ole Billy Bob say? 
Hayyyyyyyyyyyyy .....Ya'll ...watch this? 

That one right thar had to smart something awful! 
Buut not near as much as the ribbing at the next 3D shoot?

Hay ......Billy Bob.....
Show us how that new ree-leese is working? 

That's nasty looking for sure!


----------



## BkBigkid (Sep 29, 2010)

Ouch!!!! 

That's why I leave my arrows full length or at a minimum of 1 inch longer than I need . 

Did I say OUCH already!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 29, 2010)

T.P. said:


> I always wondered if someone was stupid enough to accidentally shoot them self with a BOW...



one of the fellers that my uncle hunted with in the 80's shot himself in the foot tryin to shoot one strait down outta a ladder stand. Nobody knows exzactly how he did it, but they saw it and he had the scar for proof


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Sep 29, 2010)

Billy Bob will probably be on so much pain meds all he will says is a slow  "Huh?"


----------



## Joker (Sep 29, 2010)

good thing he wasn't shooting a broadhead


----------



## OconeeDan (Sep 29, 2010)

Ow ow ow ow ow ow ow ow ow ow ow ow ow ow ow ow ow ow ow ow ow ow ow ow ow ow ow ow ow ow ow ow ow ow ow ow ow ow ow ow ow ow ow ow ow ow ow ow !!!!!!!!


----------



## robert carter (Sep 29, 2010)

I saw a pic once of a fella that had a cedar break at the shot and it did the same thing.RC


----------



## The Original Rooster (Sep 29, 2010)

No education worth having is ever free.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Sep 29, 2010)

Hankus said:


> one of the fellers that my uncle hunted with in the 80's shot himself in the foot tryin to shoot one strait down outta a ladder stand. Nobody knows exzactly how he did it, but they saw it and he had the scar for proof



I heard of a guy doing that with a scoped rifle.  Lined up the crosshairs on the deer and blew his foot clean off.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Sep 29, 2010)

Poor penetration.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Sep 29, 2010)

Shot placement is everything.


----------



## SOS (Sep 29, 2010)

With the splinters, I'm pretty sure that's a broken shaft.  Nothing to laugh at, can happen to any archers, as RC said wood shafts can be a problem, but any damaged shaft can break.  Watch those arrows, especially if you hit something hard or slap them together in a target.


----------



## OconeeDan (Sep 29, 2010)

Very good point SOS.  I bounced a carbon arrow off a tree at a TBG shoot a couple of years ago, the next shot it blew up.  I was very lucky that all I got was a nasty welp on the forearm (I don't wear an armguard).
Dan


----------



## LongBow01 (Sep 29, 2010)

wow im checkin my arras tonite!!!!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Sep 29, 2010)

That'll leave a mark.


----------



## Chris Horsman (Sep 30, 2010)

During our hunter safety couse in Fla. they showed a picture of a guy that had been shot in the back of the head with a broadhead. It only went in about 2 " so was probley a muzzy. They did mention something about Tequila and William Tell.Apparently he turned around `cos every time his buddy shot the guy ducked. Go figure, huh


----------



## bownarrow (Sep 30, 2010)

saw that once in the shop, fella was shooting a carbon that was spined way too light to get it faster, splintered on release and back half went into his arm; I think about it every time I see that PSE promo "Speed Kills"---nope, sometimes it just cripples you


----------



## belle&bows (Sep 30, 2010)

Daaaannnnngggggg!!!!


----------



## red tail (Sep 30, 2010)

bet you guys will take that overdraw off now.


----------



## schleylures (Oct 1, 2010)

I hate when i ruin a good arrow


----------



## Jake Allen (Oct 1, 2010)

red tail said:


> bet you guys will take that overdraw off now.




The what? 
Nothing on my bow, except the bow, and a string, and
an arrow and my fingers on the string.


----------



## LongBow01 (Oct 1, 2010)

Whats an overdraw???


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 1, 2010)

I shoot a recurve.  My arrows are all long enough that I can point my first finger straight down the shaft and have about an inch more on full draw.  I have seen some "near misses" with people shooting short arrows.

That pic is nasty...


----------



## Hoot Owl (Oct 4, 2010)

I know a fellow over in Watkinsville that tried shooting a cedar arrow from a compound. It broke on the release, went in his left forearm and out right above his ring finger. I went to see him the day after, looked like a double lung pass through blood trail from where he was in the backyard to where he walked around to the garage trying to find something to help stop the flow. Towel was soaked when he got to the hospital he said. Very lucky he was pretty close to help or he probably would have bled out. He has yet to shoot a bow again I think..... Wood just ain't meant to be shot from a wheelie bow !!


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Oct 4, 2010)

That hurts just lookin' at it!  Ouch!  Our sport is dangerous and accidents do happen.  We gotta be careful. 

Some may recall my step son slipping on a muddy incline at NGT a few years back. He fell back on his rump and got the nock end of one of the arrows in his quiver stuck in his throat just behind his chin.  

One time I was practicing in the yard until it was nearly dark. When I went to retrieve my arrows for the last time I walked right into the nock end of an arrow in the target with my left eye! My eye closed in time and the eye lid protected my eye but my eye lid did get pierced. That was a close call and a wake up call!  

Even the nock end of an arrow can hurt you so be careful.


----------



## Wade95 (Oct 4, 2010)

Ok, right click, "save as",,,,,,,thnx for the pic.


----------



## slightly grayling (Oct 4, 2010)

No kidding, I can't get that image out of my mind!





RoosterTodd said:


> No education worth having is ever free.


----------



## YankeeRedneck (Oct 5, 2010)

I just had a ''certain '' muscle in my lower body tighten up!! Youch!!


----------



## HALOJmpr (Oct 5, 2010)

LongBow01 said:


> Whats an overdraw???



An overdraw is essentially a shelf that allows you to shoot shorter shaft arrows from mechanical bows.  With the shorter shaft you get greater arrow speed from the reduced weight.  As you can see one of the major drawbacks is that your point/broadhead is actually behind your hand.  With a shaft failure or even just a malfunctioning rest you can have serious injury.  Oh wait .... just see the picture.  That failure may not have even been an overdraw though .... just bad luck.  Ouch!!


----------



## shawn mills (Oct 5, 2010)

Owwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SneekEE (Oct 5, 2010)

another reason to shoot a crossbow.Hope ya feel better soon.


----------



## LongBow01 (Oct 5, 2010)

HALOJmpr said:


> An overdraw is essentially a shelf that allows you to shoot shorter shaft arrows from mechanical bows.  With the shorter shaft you get greater arrow speed from the reduced weight.  As you can see one of the major drawbacks is that your point/broadhead is actually behind your hand.  With a shaft failure or even just a malfunctioning rest you can have serious injury.  Oh wait .... just see the picture.  That failure may not have even been an overdraw though .... just bad luck.  Ouch!!



OH OK thanks I reckon I wouldnt know that cause I aint never shot anythin but Trad bows....I will not be usin onea them there overdraws arra behind the hand sounds like a disaster waitin to happen!! I have bad enough luck without addin to it!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Oct 5, 2010)

That actually about makes you sick to look at. And being a nurse for 35 years....I've seen some pretty bad things.


----------



## smwright (Oct 14, 2010)

I have a picture in one of my EMT-I books like that...


----------



## Flaustin1 (Oct 16, 2010)

Ive heard stories of it happening, just never seen it.  Man it makes me cringe.


----------

